# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  M A D I U N

## Abied

Dear All,
Bagi temen2 anggota forum yg merasa domisili Madiun & sekitarnya (Ponorogo, Magetan Ngawi Nganjuk) atau mempunyai darah asli Eks Karisidenan Madiun silahkan masuk.... 
Kita temen2 terutama di Madiun lagi ngumpulin hobyyist2 yang sudah ada dan meracuni yg belum2.  ::   ::  
Ayo2 kita jalin silaturrahmi dan kekeluargaan untuk memajukan perkoian di Madiun, Jangan sampe kalah dengan kota2 lain...  ::   ::  

Salam,

----------


## karyanto

Cah Gorang-Gareng ikut mendukung, walau sudah hampir 20 tahun meninggalkan Madiun.......lidahnya tetep sego pecel ...

ayo madiun dan sekitarnya bangkit.....

----------


## deddy feriawan

Wewww.. Mantaffff.....
Mari bergabung dan upload kolam beserta isinya....

----------


## Abied

> Cah Gorang-Gareng ikut mendukung, walau sudah hampir 20 tahun meninggalkan Madiun.......lidahnya tetep sego pecel ...
> 
> ayo madiun dan sekitarnya bangkit.....


Kita2 siap menerima kunjungan kalo mudik ke Madiun lho.. 
Arep pilih Pecel 99 favorite Presiden SBY, and Pak Djoko Suyanto opo Pecel Pojok Cokroaminoto, Opo Pecel Bu Kus Madigondo Takeran tinggal milih lho ha..ha..ha..  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by karyanto
> 
> Cah Gorang-Gareng ikut mendukung, walau sudah hampir 20 tahun meninggalkan Madiun.......lidahnya tetep sego pecel ...
> 
> ayo madiun dan sekitarnya bangkit.....
> 
> 
> Kita2 siap menerima kunjungan kalo mudik ke Madiun lho.. 
> Arep pilih Pecel 99 favorite Presiden SBY, and Pak Djoko Suyanto opo Pecel Pojok Cokroaminoto, Opo Pecel Bu Kus Madigondo Takeran tinggal milih lho ha..ha..ha..


kalo ke madiun saya di anter ke tempat2 itu ya om

----------


## Abied

> kalo ke madiun saya di anter ke tempat2 itu ya om


Ayo Om pokoknya lek Om Victor Nyampe Madiun kita kru Madiun siap mengantar kemana anda suka he..he..he.. koyok iklane travel kae lho ha...ha..ha..

----------


## karyanto

Mas Abied,

saya juga siap ngantar om Vict loh...mau nginep neng sarangan, munggah gunung lawu....atau munggah gunung bancak gorang-gareng he..he. terus wisata pabrik tebu...eh gula...

enake pecel pojok mas....(dekat gang ringin yo, opo ketoprak di Fatima itu sekarang masih ada...?)

dulu suka nonton ke toprak di situ....(JANGAN-jangan duduknya sebelahan dengan mas Abied...ha ha...).

pak SBY dan pak Djoko aja suka, masak KOIKer ndak suka.....ayo kunbar ke madiuan...(kunjungan bareng-Kunbar....)


mongg0-Monggo...

Kapan-kapan aku posting kolom dan koleksi KOI ku ya...setelah lengkap varietasnya...sekarang baru 20 ekor, dari 4 varietas.....

he he...

----------


## victor

> Mas Abied,
> saya juga siap ngantar om Vict loh...mau nginep neng sarangan, munggah gunung lawu....atau munggah gunung bancak gorang-gareng he..he. terus wisata pabrik tebu...eh gula...
> enake pecel pojok mas....(dekat gang ringin yo, opo ketoprak di Fatima itu sekarang masih ada...?)
> dulu suka nonton ke toprak di situ....(JANGAN-jangan duduknya sebelahan dengan mas Abied...ha ha...).
> pak SBY dan pak Djoko aja suka, masak KOIKer ndak suka.....ayo kunbar ke madiuan...(kunjungan bareng-Kunbar....)
> mongg0-Monggo...
> Kapan-kapan aku posting kolom dan koleksi KOI ku ya...setelah lengkap varietasnya...sekarang baru 20 ekor, dari 4 varietas.....
> he he...


wahhhhh........ om
gw tinggal di gunung om
masak di ajak jalan2 ke gunung?

----------


## Glenardo

Numpang lewat ah Madiun..

Om Abied, gimana seniorku itu?Hahahah

----------


## deddy feriawan

Team Madiun siap menyambut dengan senang hati om....  ::  

Om Abied, di upload dong kolamnya!!!!  ::  
biar jadi koleksi Regional Madiun,,,,,,  ::

----------


## tenonx

ngga om, ga ada hubungannya tuh  ::

----------


## itox

Iki kurang pak Dedy nandi yo

----------


## Abied

Dedi ndelik....

----------


## Abied

Itox lg Blangkrakkan nggone Pak Nonx.....

----------


## itox

Wah Jiangkrik di upload,  rupane sik kumut kumut lg teko je, urung raup di poto di upload pisan wasem  ::

----------


## Abied

Lek Muleh kudu nggowo iwak ra ketang kropyokan...

----------


## Abied

Wuuiiih... Itox lg blajar Culling nang pond ne Pak Tenonx Jogja....
Kropyokane gowo muleh nang mediun wae... :Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray:

----------


## itox

> Wuuiiih... Itox lg blajar Culling nang pond ne Pak Tenonx Jogja....
> Kropyokane gowo muleh nang mediun wae...


 Iyo bar kuwi iwake mlebu kbeh ng BD  ::  lha wi ukurane sak iwak Cethul2 . .

----------


## feriawand

> Dedi ndelik....


Aku disini.... 
Dan kaupun disana....

Walahhhhh.......
Aku melu tak angkat sak kolame...
Tak culling di Madiun santai2 karo rokok2an....

Sopo melu?????

Mas Itok,
 gak gowo koi jogja gak gelem diajak ngopi bareng aku...
Wkwkwkwkwk.....

----------


## tenonx

wanine mung do nang forum tok  ::   :Whoo:

----------


## Abied

Lek Ancam mengancam ngono iku aku wedi..... :Brick:  :Brick:  :Brick:  :Brick:

----------


## tenonx

sopo sing ngancam yo..... aku mung meh ngandani nek suk sabtu aku meh panen kumpay.... 
nek wani yo do teko mrene  ::

----------


## edwin

> sopo sing ngancam yo..... aku mung meh ngandani nek suk sabtu aku meh panen kumpay.... 
> nek wani yo do teko mrene


bagi2 yah kumpaynya....hehehehe

----------


## itox

> sopo sing ngancam yo..... aku mung meh ngandani nek suk sabtu aku meh panen kumpay.... 
> nek wani yo do teko mrene


Aku paaaaaakkkk. . . Sing afkiran yo ra popo  ::   ::

----------


## Abied

Paling jawabane Lek gelem njupuk dhewe nang Berbah Yogya....... :Noidea:  :Noidea: Cape' deh....

----------


## tenonx

> bagi2 yah kumpaynya....hehehehe


wuih........ bisa ngerti bhs jawa jg ya om  ::

----------


## tenonx

> Paling jawabane Lek gelem njupuk dhewe nang Berbah Yogya.......Cape' deh....


tenang..... selama herona masih buka bisa dikirim kok  ::   ::

----------


## Abied

Endi potone kumpay ne sing wingi...??

----------

